# Licenses From 9 States Won’t Be Valid IDs for Domestic Flights in 2018



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.inquisitr.com/4326878/th...for-all-domestic-air-travel-starting-in-2018/



> Some people feel the need to never get a passport as they don’t travel outside of the United States, but that is all going to change in 2018. Starting at the beginning of next year, *residents in nine states will need to have passports in order to take any kind of flight, whether it is international or domestic*.


http://www.travelandleisure.com/airlines-airports/no-drivers-license-tsa-rule



> Beginning Jan. 22, 2018, travelers from nine states will no longer be able to travel with only their driver’s licenses.
> 
> Residents of
> Kentucky,
> ...


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep.
As we celebrate July 4th, this is a good time for ALL of us to review our beloved Constitution - and make a stand for it.
The right to travel unmolested and NOT searched without a warrant is amendment #4 people.
Use it or lose it.

Let the fireworks begin.......


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Duplicate thread - can they be combined????

See my post on the other thread.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

The reason the State of Washington is on the list, is because we have an absolute worthless legislature. It crosses all party lines, not one of them have earned one hours pay in the past six months. Of course it does not help that there has not be a govenor for years that is smart enough to know crap from a good grade of peanut butter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

farmrbrown said:


> Yep.
> As we celebrate July 4th, this is a good time for ALL of us to review our beloved Constitution - and make a stand for it.
> *The right to travel unmolested and NOT searched without a warrant is amendment #4 people.*
> Use it or lose it.
> ...


This doesn't stop anyone from traveling.
It doesn't require anyone be searched to travel

It stops you from boarding an airplane, and it makes sure you don't bring contraband onboard, as explained in the terms on the ticket.

Spouting rhetoric about the Constitution is pointless.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This doesn't stop anyone from traveling.
> It doesn't require anyone be searched to travel
> 
> It stops you from boarding an airplane, and it makes sure you don't bring contraband onboard, as explained in the terms on the ticket.



That's what the article would have you believe, but reading the law itself reveals that's NOT the end of their power....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/REAL_ID_Acthttps://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/real-id-act-text.pdf



https://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/real-id-act-text.pdf

I have preferred to travel with my own transportation for quite some time, and they haven't YET prevented me from going where I want. Of course if I ever WANT to travel outside the contiguous 48 states, that's another can of worms.



> Spouting rhetoric about the Constitution is pointless.


Admittedly, for some, it IS pointless.
For others, a word to the wise is sufficient.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya doesn't stop anyone from flying at all or traveling from point A to Point B, just some that can't stand a little inconvenience for the sake of being SAFE.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I get the feeling that some just refuse to read a link, no matter how short or overlook little words that make a BIG difference.



> TITLE II--IMPROVED SECURITY FOR DRIVERS' LICENSES AND PERSONAL IDENTIFICATION CARDS
> 
> SEC. 201. DEFINITIONS.
> 
> ...


And yes, those pesky little inconveniences like the Bill of Rights are still around.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

farmrbrown said:


> Admittedly, for some, it IS pointless.
> For others, a word to the wise is sufficient.





farmrbrown said:


> And yes, those pesky little inconveniences like the Bill of Rights are still around.


More meaningless rhetoric.
The Bill of Rights doesn't mention flying anywhere, or an inalienable right to visit nuclear facilities.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya but some sure want to think it does. LOL


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> More meaningless rhetoric.
> The Bill of Rights doesn't mention flying anywhere, or an inalienable right to visit nuclear facilities.


Ya gotta point there.
I'm sure the humor isn't lost on many that'll read that reply, but humor is often based in truth, isn't it?


I think I'll step back as y'all shoot yourselves in the foot.........with a black powder pistol that is.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> I get the feeling that some just refuse to read a link, no matter how short or overlook little words that make a BIG difference.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, those pesky little inconveniences like the Bill of Rights are still around.


 You are correct many refuse to click on links. 
It's a health issue , yo know viruses and such. 
And a data issue you never know what's up with a link till you get there.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This doesn't stop anyone from traveling.
> It doesn't require anyone be searched to travel
> 
> It stops you from boarding an airplane, and it makes sure you don't bring contraband onboard, as explained in the terms on the ticket.
> ...


Just out of curiosity how do you plan to travel without ID?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Just out of curiosity how do you plan to travel without ID?


A better question.
Where is a "driver's license" mentioned in the constitution?
More meaningless rhetoric?

LMAO.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Just out of curiosity how do you plan to travel without ID?


I have ID.
Why would you assume otherwise?



farmrbrown said:


> A better question.
> Where is a "driver's license" mentioned in the constitution?
> More meaningless rhetoric?
> 
> LMAO.


It's not, so all you're *rambling* about the Constitution is just that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> You are correct *many refuse* to click on links.
> It's a health issue , yo know viruses and such.
> And a data issue you never know what's up with a link till you get there.


It's also a convenient excuse.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I have ID.
> Why would you assume otherwise?


Some of us were taught what happens when we assume...............


> It's not, so all you're *rambling* about the Constitution is just that.


LMAO.
Neither are children, pets, laptops, cellphones, Bic lighters or shampoo.
Even though luggage WAS around in 1787, I don't believe it was ever mentioned in the constitution.

What was that advice you gave not long ago?
Something about when to stop digging?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Good thing I don't want to fly anywhere, ever, since the state where I live is on the list. Good thing I don't have a job that involves flying. I love having things to be thankful for.

Our state government is currently shut down so I imagine that will stall the process here even more.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I have family in PA, a non-compliant state. The solution they've found is getting a passport, which they've done.

I suspect there will be enough uproar that something will get done to fix the problem. Can't upset the masses too much or they'll do start doing stuff like recalling elected officials and stuff, can't have that.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bellyman said:


> I have family in PA, a non-compliant state. The solution they've found is getting a passport, which they've done.
> 
> I suspect there will be enough uproar that something will get done to fix the problem. Can't upset the masses too much or they'll do start doing stuff like recalling elected officials and stuff, can't have that.


My state is non compliant as well. We have passports and better yet, passport cards that fit in our wallets. You can only use the cards to get into Canada and Mexico I believe...we'll be in Canada next week. Big pain in the neck ...not getting into Canada..getting back into the US.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> My state is non compliant as well. We have passports and better yet, passport cards that fit in our wallets. You can only use the cards to get into Canada and Mexico I believe...we'll be in Canada next week. Big pain in the neck ...not getting into Canada..getting back into the US.


I have wondered why it's such a pain to get back into the US from Canada. I have done that a few times. Going from the US to Canada, no problem. Getting back, big pain in the posterior. I don't live close enough to travel across the border often but I pity those who have to.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bellyman said:


> I have wondered why it's such a pain to get back into the US from Canada. I have done that a few times. Going from the US to Canada, no problem. Getting back, big pain in the posterior. I don't live close enough to travel across the border often but I pity those who have to.



They (the US officials) are almost always rude and behave like they're super impressed with their power. At least going into BC, that's not the case. 
I'm assuming it will be worse this time because we are driving an RV.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I'm assuming it will be worse this time because we are driving an RV.


Maybe you look like a troublemaker?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Maybe you look like a troublemaker?


No sir. I make sure my halo is polished and my wings aren't shedding white feathers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I make sure my halo is polished and my wings aren't shedding white feathers.


It's the eyes that give you away.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's the eyes that give you away.


It's the laser beams that shoot out of them that do it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> It's the laser beams that shoot out of them that do it.


I knew it was something like that.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> It's the laser beams that shoot out of them that do it.


Coming to my neck of the woods...hmmm...always nice up here this time of year. Probably get campfire bans soon though...things are drying out. 
Have to agree with you customs/border officers....one side are like 'Greeters' while the other side are like 'Interrogators'. 

I even had an American guard tell me it was 'too late', and to go home! LOL. This at a 24/7 crossing (Peace Arch Crossing). 
I was of the age of majority, but he was like acting like a father scolding his son to go home. Surreal. 
Another time, I had an American guard wave his pistol like an extension of his finger to get me to walk back to building. I walked across, and after banging on doors, nobody answered, so I figured all was good (foolish me), so I walked on. Got about 100ft past booths and guard shouts at me to come back, using his gun as a wand. Naturally, I complied. I lived near border and couldn't find a ride to a party on American side. Nowadays, I'm sure I would have been shot.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I have ID.
> Why would you assume otherwise ?


 Well apparently TSA victims from nine states no longer be able to travel. 

Let's work on reading comprehension a moment. When some one asks you a question they are not assuming. 
So in reply to your question the answer would be,
Beats me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

melli said:


> Coming to my neck of the woods...hmmm...always nice up here this time of year. Probably get campfire bans soon though...things are drying out.
> Have to agree with you customs/border officers....one side are like 'Greeters' while the other side are like 'Interrogators'.
> 
> I even had an American guard tell me it was 'too late', and to go home! LOL. This at a 24/7 crossing (Peace Arch Crossing).
> ...


 Well, your country but probably closer to me than to you. Radium Hot Springs.
Yeah, I don't know why the US guards have to be such jerks but even at the more remote crossings they seem to be. I had one lecture me because my drivers license was due to expire back when you could use a license to cross. We both have Nexus cards now so it's a bit easier.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

melli said:


> Coming to my neck of the woods...hmmm...always nice up here this time of year. Probably get campfire bans soon though...things are drying out.
> Have to agree with you customs/border officers....one side are like 'Greeters' while the other side are like 'Interrogators'.
> 
> I even had an American guard tell me it was 'too late', and to go home! LOL. This at a 24/7 crossing (Peace Arch Crossing).
> ...


Yuck...just read that in might be in the 90's F there. I thought there was a Canada should always be cool. Just the word Canada sounds cool ....and then you go to a place like Osoyoos and that blasts that notion all to heck.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Yuck...just read that in might be in the 90's F there. I thought there was a Canada should always be cool. Just the word Canada sounds cool ....and then you go to a place like Osoyoos and that blasts that notion all to heck.


Even a Canadian made that daft mistake...tenting in Osoyoos in height of summer during a heat wave. Was insane...was I grumpy...then we went to Manning Park...now that is tolerable. Very pleasant. 
Radium is nice...will be hot, but cool nights. 
As a 'kid' I had a 72 Westfalia and that was a fun time, 'camping' in the interior...I'd go to the high plateaus where it was cooler...so many logging roads to choose from...lose yourself by your own mountain lake. 
Have fun!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Well apparently TSA victims from *nine states* no longer be able to travel.
> 
> Let's work on *reading comprehension* a moment. When some one asks you a question they are not assuming.


The nine states were listed in the OP.
My location is also listed on every post I make.
Use some of your "comprehension" to see if my state is on the list.
Take all the time you need.

You asked a question when the answer was already in front of you.
Your question was based on the *assumption* I was "without ID":



AmericanStand said:


> Just out of curiosity how do you plan to travel *without ID*?


I don't understand why you keep digging these holes for yourself to fall into.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

My state is also non compliant. I think the Real ID act was mostly hooey, anyway. To get my MO license renewed - renewed, not a new license - I still had to bring in an original birth certificate and marriage license. To get my passport, guess what I have to submit? Those exact same documents! Plus about $125 more than my state license. The MO license has a background that in some places is as complex of printing as currency, so it looks just as hard to duplicate as the passports I have seen, although I confess I don't have one. 

I think the underlying motive is to march us towards having a federal ID rather than the TSA and every other federal agency having to become intimately familiar with 50 different styles of official identification. 50+, counting the US territories.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Used to be that one never gave out their SIN (SSN - USA) to anybody other than gov or employer. Now, everybody wants it. 
Now, if you don't get a holographic drivers license with chip, they want you to get a BC ID (same deal, but no drivers license). 
Big brother wants to track us well. And the border...ahhh, passport or forget it. 
I can see the day when a DNA sample is taken...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The nine states were listed in the OP.
> My location is also listed on every post I make.
> You asked a question when the answer was already in front of you.
> Your question was based on the *assumption* I was "without ID":
> ...


 Lol once again you assume everyone lives your life. 
While your location may be on everything you post it isn't seen on all your posts. 
I suspect that has to do with the viewers platform. 
I never assumed you were without ID. Lol now that would be your assumption. 
Forget the shovel get rid of your backhoe...,


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

melli said:


> Used to be that one never gave out their SIN (SSN - USA) to anybody other than gov or employer. Now, everybody wants it. ...


Have you noticed they not only want the number they want the card ?

For 30 years no one asked for any more than the number
I lost mine at 15 and didn't need a new one till I was 45


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol once again you assume everyone lives your life.
> While your location may be on everything you post it isn't seen on all your posts.
> I suspect that has to do with *the viewers platform*.
> I never assumed you were without ID. Lol now that would be your assumption.
> Forget the shovel get rid of your backhoe...,


Once again you're blaming me for your own shortcomings.



> *I never assumed* you were without ID.


Yes you did, as witnessed by your question about how would I travel without it.
Repeating your fallacy won't change the facts now.


> AmericanStand said: ↑
> Just out of curiosity how do you plan to travel *without ID*?





> AmericanStand said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed they not only want the number *they want the card* ?


Showing the card is better evidence the name and number go together.
Simply asking for a number means the person can lie about it.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

You still got that hall monitor ID then.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

B FF I'm sure you think you can read my mind but I'm not even sure you can read. 
I asked how you plan to travel without ID. I didn't assume you didn't have a ID. I asked a question that was a follow on to the fact that millions are without a TSA ID. You didn't seem to think that should be a problem so I'd like to what your plan for the situation is.
Here is what you said,


Bearfootfarm said:


> This doesn't stop anyone from traveling.
> It doesn't require anyone be searched to travel
> 
> It stops you from boarding an airplane, and it makes sure you don't bring contraband onboard, as explained in the terms on the ticket.
> ...


 That's when I asked how you plan to travel without ID. 
With the TSA declaring those IDs not good enough how long till other jurisdictions toe the line and do the same ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I asked how* you* *plan to travel without ID.*


ID isn't required to "travel", but I have ID so it's irrelevant.



AmericanStand said:


> I'm not even sure you can read


I read where you assumed I had "no ID" and assumed I had "plans to travel".
I don't need to read your mind when you keep typing.

What makes you think repeating it all will change the outcome?
Have you ever heard the definition of "insanity"?



AmericanStand said:


> With the TSA declaring those IDs not good enough how long till *other jurisdictions* toe the line and do the same ?


Other jurisdictions have already complied with the Real ID requirements.
Didn't you read the article?


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well, your country but probably closer to me than to you. Radium Hot Springs.
> Yeah, I don't know why the US guards have to be such jerks but even at the more remote crossings they seem to be. I had one lecture me because my drivers license was due to expire back when you could use a license to cross. We both have Nexus cards now so it's a bit easier.


You might want this link on your phone...
http://openmaps.gov.bc.ca/kml/wildfire/map.html
Seems we've had a flurry of new fires break out. Some interface fires. 
Looks like your destination is fairly clear...the Caribou Region is littered with fires.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> ID isn't required to "travel", but I have ID so it's irrelevant.
> 
> 
> I read where you assumed I had "no ID" and assumed I had "plans to travel".
> ...


 As I have repeatedly said I I didn't assume I simply asked you a question. 

But I'd like to be the first to Challenge you to travel the US without ID. 

Park the backhoe , throw away the straw man and Respond to the questions that ARE asked.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> As I have repeatedly said I I didn't assume I simply asked you a question.
> 
> But I'd like to be the first to Challenge you to travel the US without ID.
> 
> Park the backhoe , throw away the straw man and Respond to the questions that ARE asked.


I answered your question and addressed your *assumptions*, no matter how many times you deny them.

Show me a law that says "ID is required to *travel* in the US" and you will have proven me wrong.
But you can't, because there isn't one.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I answered your question and addressed your *assumptions*, no matter how many times you deny them.
> 
> Show me a law that says "ID is required to *travel* in the US" and you will have proven me wrong.
> But you can't, because there isn't one.


 Put the shovel away ,there were just some questions. Not the assumptions you insist upon. 
Once again you are making some assumptions not based on fact. I didn't say that ID is required By law. 
But I am well versed in reality so I dare you to take your ivory tower idea and travel the USA. 
Yes I'd like to know how you would do it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I didn't say that ID is required By law.


I didn't say you said that. I said unless you can show such a law then there's no reason one can't "travel" without ID.



AmericanStand said:


> But I am well versed in reality


I don't think you are or you'd realize you're mistaken in thinking ID is required for a person to "travel" in the US.


AmericanStand said:


> Yes I'd like to know how you would do it.


I'd do it the same way millions do it each day.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wall wall wall......bang head thump thump thump


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> As I have repeatedly said I I didn't assume I simply asked you a question.
> 
> But I'd like to be the first to Challenge you to travel the US without ID.
> 
> Park the backhoe , throw away the straw man and Respond to the questions that ARE asked.


Actually...I did. Last summer / fall. Went from Seattle to Maine in our motorhome. DH drove.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol ok ya got me there it never occurred to me that people would take off in a motor home without a Drivers License


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya you don't have to have a ID to go from point A to Point B never have never will. Don't like the inconveniences of what flying is these days DON'T FLY. Simple as that but you are NOT prohibited from going around this country without some ID that some seem to think you MUST have in order to do things. Nothing has changed just a few RULES put in place for the SAFTEY of others that are on the flight besides you~! Good idea. For sure. This is now a country of 320 Million don't like it then some islands name might be in the cards then.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol ok ya got me there it never occurred to me that people would take off in a motor home without a Drivers License


I wasn't driving. Why would I need one?

We have a deal. He wanted a 40 foot diesel pusher, he gets to drive. We're both happy.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL
I knew right away you weren't the one driving, and that's certainly one way to do it.
There isn't any law forcing you to get an I.D., true.
There IS a law that allows them to detain you for up top 3 days if the cops want proof of your identity and you exercise the 5th amendment.
Of course the same crowd that likes the TSA probably would like that too.
It didn't take long for us to lose our independence did it?


----------



## djuhnke (Oct 7, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Ya doesn't stop anyone from flying at all or traveling from point A to Point B, just some that can't stand a little inconvenience for the sake of being SAFE.


I would be so bold as to say none of the laws passed have kept us safe. Nor have all of the intrusions in our privacy either. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> I wasn't driving. Why would I need one?
> 
> We have a deal. He wanted a 40 foot diesel pusher, he gets to drive. We're both happy.


 Lol ok that's sorta sneaky you were traveling with a ID it just wasn't yours......
It also occurs to me you might be able to travel by train without ID.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Ya you don't have to have a ID to go from point A to Point B never have never will. Don't like the inconveniences of what flying is these days DON'T FLY. Simple as that but you are NOT prohibited from going around this country without some ID that some seem to think you MUST have in order to do things. Nothing has changed just a few RULES put in place for the SAFTEY of others that are on the flight besides you~! Good idea. For sure. This is now a country of 320 Million don't like it then some islands name might be in the cards then.


 I remember I agreed with BFF that there might not be a national law requiring ID,
My challenge was to do it. 
Often reality isn't in the law it's in the curb.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol ok that's sorta sneaky you were traveling with a ID it just wasn't yours......
> It also occurs to me you might be able to travel by train without ID.


What good is any ID to me if it isn't mine?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol ok ya got me there *it never occurred to me *that people would take off in a motor home without a Drivers License


I gave you lots of hints and all the time in the world to figure it out, but you wasted all your energy trying to deny what you said.



> AmericanStand said: ↑
> Lol ok that's sorta sneaky you were *traveling* *with a ID it just wasn't yours*......
> It also occurs to me you might be able to travel by train without ID.


There you go being ridiculous once more.
One can *travel* in many ways without any ID, as long as it's* not* on a commercial airline.
Last time I took a bus no one asked for anything aside from money for the ticket.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

"All Amtrak passengers must have their train tickets with them to board the train and while on-board, as ticket checks are periodically completed. All travelers over age 18 and all unaccompanied minors age 15 and over must have a government issued I.D., such as a passport, driver's license or military I.D. If the traveler does not have a government issued I.D. with a photo, a secondary form of identification, such as a student I.D. card, must accompany a government issued identification without a photo."

http://traveltips.usatoday.com/need-travel-train-america-57450.html

In case anyone was wondering.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There you go being ridiculous once more.
> One can *travel* in many ways without any ID, as long as it's* not* on a commercial airline.
> Last time I took a bus no one asked for anything aside from money for the ticket.


 I don't know how long it's been or what kind of bus it was but the last bus I was on required ID to get the ticket and it was in my name.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I gave you lots of hints and all the time in the world to figure it out,......


 Are you admitting you just try to confuse the issues ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> What good is any ID to me if it isn't mine?


 Ask your self would you have made the trip without the driver having one. ?
To be honest even knowing you were going to be a passenger I think most people and cops would have advised you to take some ID.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

OPPS.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> *To be honest* even knowing you were going to be a passenger I think most people and cops would have advised you to take some ID.


If you really want to be "honest" you'd just admit *no ID is required to travel* in the US.


----------

